# Please look out for stolen equipment...



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Last night someone helped themselves to 3 rod and reel combos and two fully stocked tackle boxes and a check made payable to me left by my brother. Stolen were a Carrot stick 7'3" with an Abu 5600C5Mag X reel, a cheap Okuma light weight spinner with a brand new Penn Battle 4000 reel spooled with green Power Pro 30lb line, and a throw away Diawa spinner combo on it's last legs. What hurt is the tackle bags. A Tackle Logic pro bag with 8 3700 boxes fully stocked with everything imaginable and a smaller plano bag with probably 50-75 new Gotcha plugs with all my anchors for pin rigging in it, along with all my soft baits. Probably a minimum of 2 grand in tackle and terminal tackle.


----------



## fishinvb (Mar 27, 2011)

dang sorry to here that man.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Holy Christ... 

You and I have had our differences of opinion, but I wouldn't wish this onto anyone. I'd be right there with you to lay a serious ass whoopin' on anyone caught hot handing this gear.

Seriously, I really wish you the best in recovering your lost items.


----------



## Wethook (Oct 6, 2011)

Where was all your gear stolen?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Damn sorry to hear this Mike. Had my turn at this a few months ago. Hope you get it back...


----------



## wskitchen (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll keep an eye on C-list and Ebay. I'm crusin those every single day.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Wethook said:


> Where was all your gear stolen?


From my driveway in the Briarwood section of Great Bridge! The rod and reel combos are pretty easy to replace, but trying to inventory all the stuff in a tall tackle bag with 8 full large plano plastic boxes full of McMahon snaps (hard to find!) hooks of every size, and tons of them. swivels, beads, lead, hell, you name it. Small bag was FULL of gotcha plugs. Slam full. Police report on file but I have to still contact the insurance company. I'll probably get a ration of garbage from them. My brother dropped a check off last night and apparently didn't lock the door behind him. The check from him was to help my sister pay rent in Jacksonville,Fl. People SUCK! I swear this is the kind of stuff that makes me want to just sell off all the stuff I have left and give up.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Mike sorry to hear about your bad luck, again. That really does $uck !!

The worst part is that you live in what anyone would consider a decent neighborhood that shouldn't have that kind of things happening. I lost a couple of combos out of my driveway years ago that I left leaning on my truck after washing them and wondered WTF I thought I lived in a decent neighborhood too.

I'm sure both were just some punk after some "weed" $$

Good luck getting it all back


----------



## Wethook (Oct 6, 2011)

I've been launching out at the GB Locks a bunch recently. I'll keep an eye out, not too many people fish carrot stix. Have any pictures of the bags? I hate a fricken thief.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

That's one of the nicer neighborhoods in GB too. Make sure you drop by Ches Bait and Tackle and give Steve a heads up too. 
Sorry to hear about this. Thieves suck.


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

If it was in your drive way, I am wondering if your home owners would cover that. Maybe you should ask. Sorry to hear that sir.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

I am using my homeowners on this because I only carry liability on my Jeep because of it's age. The heck of all this is I kept buying up gotcha plugs where ever I could find them because I would be on a pier somewhere and see a kid watching people catching blues or spanish and not have one so I'd go up and give him one. The look on their faces when they catch something was/is priceless, and someone decided to screw that up. It just pisses me off. Thanks wskitchen for scanning those ads. I will too.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nothing I hate worse than damned scummy, low-life, dirtbag, prick, thieving sumbeetch!! Really sorry to hear this Mike. I hope you're somehow able to recover the stuff.


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry to hear that man - will keep an eye out as well on sites. If I notice anything worthy on CL or Ebay I'll PM you.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks all.


----------



## P-Town Pole Bend (Aug 12, 2012)

I hate when something like this happens. lil red jeep I don't know you at all and I don't want you to take this the wrong way. A friend of mine had a lot of power tools stolen from his garage. He reported it to the police only to find out 2 weeks later it was his son that had done it. Just make sure from your end it wasn't an inside job. I would hope the police alert the local pawn shops about things like this and most pawn shops have cameras to prove who is pawning stuff. I'll keep my eye's open also!! Good Luck!!


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Awww, Jezus Mike, I'm sorry to hear about this.
Arrrggghhh...
Good luck with the insurance people.
Crap like this motivates me to get out the digital camera and spending an afternoon snapping pics of tackle boxes and drawers...
Arrrggghhh...


----------



## malcdncva (Oct 29, 2003)

Sorry to read about your misfortune. One thing to keep in mind is to be aware of the folks in your immediate area. I know it is not a pleasant thought, but it almost sounds as if folks knew who had the good stuff and knew where to look. Unless there are some seriously hard up crack/meth addicts around you, it's hard to imagine that type of equipment being taken by someone who was not going to use it or knew fishin' folks to fence it off to really quick. A lot of folks fish down in that neck of the woods (Tidewater) and I would not be surprised if it was a not so fellow fishin' cat that made off with your stuff.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

My neighbors would be the first ones to reach out and bust a cap in someone going through someone elses cars in the neighborhood. I am literally surrounded by additional police officers, navy seals, state troopers and federal law enforcement folks who would rather remain anonymous. My brother stopped by last night to drop off another check to replace the one that was stolen and in listening to him talk, he seemed to not remember me ever saying to him to lock the door when he was done. I don't fault him, but it could have been avoided. I spent the better part of a half hour on the phone with the claims adjuster yesterday. I hurt my back twice jumping through hoops she had me jump through just answering questions. I know law enforcement folks are not beyond breaking the law, but it seemed weird that after 26 years doing this to have to convince her I wasn't trying to commit some sort of fraud. She's just doing her job, I know, but I sure wish I could find out who did this so I could do mine!


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

Please don't let this stop you from what you do "for the kids". These things always seem to happen to those who are givers in our society, but we should not let it stop us. I know it doesn't ease your pain, nor calm your anger, but just remember the joy in those kids' eyes. I hope you recover your loss, and wish you the best.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Bayluvnnrse said:


> Please don't let this stop you from what you do "for the kids". These things always seem to happen to those who are givers in our society, but we should not let it stop us. I know it doesn't ease your pain, nor calm your anger, but just remember the joy in those kids' eyes. I hope you recover your loss, and wish you the best.


Thank you for your kind words. Sometimes I guess we all need a little reminder of whats important and a little prodding back to reality. Thank you again.


----------



## Bayluvnnrse (Jun 17, 2012)

You are most welcome!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

This is a picture of the Tackle Logic bag that was taken if anyone happens to see it around, please contact me. *There is a reward!* I haven't seen any others around on piers in the Tidewater area so odds are its mine. most of the zipper pulls have pulled off over time.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

lil red jeep said:


> *There is a reward!*


That's a nice gesture, but if anyone on this forum would even entertain accepting it, shame on them...

This could be any one of us, at any time. Hopefully, that would be the motive for returning anything.


----------



## surf rat (Jun 30, 2004)

That really stinks Mike...Sorry about your loss...If you need any tackle to fish with till you replace it let me know....Bill down the street got broken into the same night...The crazy thing is he is a Police officer as well. His marked truck was parked in the driveway... I caught a couple kids about two weeks ago breaking in a car and they were handcuffed and taken away. They tried to get away but didn't really have a very good escape plan....These guys are going to get more trouble than they are prepared to deal with if they keep screwing around in this neighborhood...As you stated earlier.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Dam, that sucks. Hope ya get it back.


----------



## AJ35 (May 15, 2012)

Man, sorry to hear about this. Burns me up that this happened to someone that helped kids like that. I'm glad to hear that you are so giving to kids. Reading how good you are to kids brings back fond memories for me. I remember my uncle giving me lures when I was a kid and taking me fishing with him. He eventually started telling me that I would scare the fish away if I talked too much, that the vibration from my voice would travel down the line, and they could hear me. But, he took me every time, no matter how many annoying questions I asked. I guess a guy just wants a few hours of peace and quiet after being out on the road for five days straight driving truck. Same as the shotgun my dad bought me when I was 12 years old. We must have shot that thing for over two hours together, eventhough he didn't hunt, he still went out of his way to make sure I had a shotgun to chase squirrels with, and him or my uncle even took me when the neighbor dude that always took me couldn't. Had lots of fun, and on the weekends when hunting season was out, we would always take hikes up into the mountains together. Just thinking back to those good things my dad and uncle did for me, not to mention my grandparents etc, and realizing how much I smile about and cherish those things now proves that being good to kids is a great thing, and I'm sure they will pass it on one day. I'm sure those kids you helped out felt the same way. I hope you get your stuff back in one way or another, and hope you keep helping those kids catch fish. Good work.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Just for everyones information, if you haven't already marked all of your rods and reels with identifiable, unique markings, you need to do so as soon as possible. Etch names and or other markings on these things because according to the investigating detective assigned to my case, without those markings, even if I find my own stuff I can't take it back or prosecute. He said it would simply be my word against the puke who stole my stuff. All these years in this profession, I know all of that, but all I'm hoping for is the opportunity to come face to face with the persons responsible. Then I guess we would see if I would be able to get my items back. I wouldn't bet against me. That being said, I suppose I am going out to buy some sort of tool to scratch an I.D. mark onto all of my remaining stuff. And if anyone has some 8/0 to 10/0 hooks they could spare, I'd love to drum fish this week before they have all been had for the year!


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

don't do that mike. there are other ways without defacing the items.


----------



## philos (Mar 27, 2012)

Marking tackle is a good idea in concept. -AbuMike-what would you say is this best way to do this?

I would love to see some of these scummy trash bags caught and do some real time-a thief is a thief and the punishment should be serious without considering their drug habit or upbringing or some irrelevant issue losers like to use to defer blame . Sorry this happened to you-There is nothing in the world worst than a thief-lowest form of animal that exists


----------



## Les (May 28, 2000)

Be sure to watch craigslist over the next few weeks. I'll watch it here west of your location.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I do mark rods and reels but I don't think we should tell all our secrets on here. The very ones stealing could very well be doing there shopping here.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Then why did you bring up your latest, greatest answer to ID'ing stuff if it's such a big secret. 3,620 posts later, and this one has to be the dumbest yet. This and all other forums are about helping other folks, and this could be important to help identify stolen property. Shame for your closet queen notions.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

LRJ, I check CL about every day. My watch area is Lynchburg to SW Va. I'll keep lookin.


----------



## PELIKAN (Jun 6, 2012)

Just went through this last week in Buxton. First thing the police asked for was a picture and/or positive identifying marks on the rod and reel. Slide a card in the butt and etch your reel feet. And take photos of all your tackle/rod racks/box etc.

I am still looking for possible places the thieves down there fence them. Need to find the source to shut the market down. I been told they lift them, hide the stash and a buyer comes to the island to pick up in bulk and takes the stuff to flea markets. Interested to know if anyone has seen tackle dealers at the big flea market in Richmond. Likewise the craigslist buyers sell this stuff somewhere.

I only had a few days after my gear got stolen but we actually set up a sting 2 nights in a row to try to catch the rats. Left rods out on a truck and sat in the bushes for a few hours waiting. No luck but I will keep trying on every visit. A little local justice along the lines of a sand spike upside the head will go a long way to make the thieves think twice.


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

lil red jeep said:


> Just for everyones information, if you haven't already marked all of your rods and reels with identifiable, unique markings, you need to do so as soon as possible. Etch names and or other markings on these things because according to the investigating detective assigned to my case, without those markings, even if I find my own stuff I can't take it back or prosecute. He said it would simply be my word against the puke who stole my stuff. All these years in this profession, I know all of that, but all I'm hoping for is the opportunity to come face to face with the persons responsible. Then I guess we would see if I would be able to get my items back. I wouldn't bet against me. That being said, I suppose I am going out to buy some sort of tool to scratch an I.D. mark onto all of my remaining stuff. And if anyone has some 8/0 to 10/0 hooks they could spare, I'd love to drum fish this week before they have all been had for the year!


i got some 7/0 j and 6/0 c if you can use them and are out in the norfolk area of lil creek and chespke blvd your more then welcome to grab a few from me. i bought them hoping to go to sandbridge and back bay to get some large drum but aint had the time and when i do aint got the gas to get out there. but if u would like them let me know and ill give you my number. hope you get your stuff back


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

AbuMike said:


> I do mark rods and reels but I don't think we should tell all our secrets on here. The very ones stealing could very well be doing there shopping here.


Indeed.........


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

wdbrand said:


> Then why did you bring up your latest, greatest answer to ID'ing stuff if it's such a big secret. 3,620 posts later, and this one has to be the dumbest yet. This and all other forums are about helping other folks, and this could be important to help identify stolen property. Shame for your closet queen notions.


I greatly appreciate you keeping an eye out for my stuff. I also think Mike is right in that we shouldn't post up how we mark our stuff for identifying purposes on here. We always have the ability to pass along ideas through p.m.'s but I think with all the people lurking this site and others trying to get ideas for where to sneak in to our long protected "secret" fishing spots are just as prone to stealing our gear. In the open forum a thread was started after reading this one and my heart kind of sunk when I read for the first time that Craigslist has ads asking to buy fishing tackle. Naive on my part I know, but I guess because I don't use it that often I haven't looked very well on the sites. So my items are probably catching drum somewhere else right now because some tweeker needed a fix and my stuff got sold for peanuts!

And jbrady, thanks for the offer on the hooks. I was kind of kidding when I put that in as a way to sort of ease the frustration. I'm still so pissed over this I am thinking long and hard about selling all my stuff off and just throwing in the towel. Let the bastards win.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

wdbrand said:


> Then why did you bring up your latest, greatest answer to ID'ing stuff if it's such a big secret. 3,620 posts later, and this one has to be the dumbest yet. This and all other forums are about helping other folks, and this could be important to help identify stolen property. Shame for your closet queen notions.


If this was directed at me.........F^@K OFF....if you don't like what I post block me


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

lil red jeep said:


> I greatly appreciate you keeping an eye out for my stuff. I also think Mike is right in that we shouldn't post up how we mark our stuff for identifying purposes on here. *We always have the ability to pass along ideas through p.m.'s but I think with all the people lurking this site and others trying to get ideas for where to sneak in to our long protected "secret" fishing spots are just as prone to stealing our gear.* In the open forum a thread was started after reading this one and my heart kind of sunk when I read for the first time that Craigslist has ads asking to buy fishing tackle. Naive on my part I know, but I guess because I don't use it that often I haven't looked very well on the sites. So my items are probably catching drum somewhere else right now because some tweeker needed a fix and my stuff got sold for peanuts!
> 
> And jbrady, thanks for the offer on the hooks. I was kind of kidding when I put that in as a way to sort of ease the frustration. I'm still so pissed over this I am thinking long and hard about selling all my stuff off and just throwing in the towel. Let the bastards win.


Exactly.....


----------



## jbrady14 (Jan 14, 2011)

well dont let them win bro. your doing a good thing by helping them lil kids and plus i know i could never give up fishing. i love fishing then i do my own wife and could never stop fishing


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've been watching this thread since it started. Mike, I'm really sorry. That absolutely sucks. Are there any kids in the neighborhood that have been lifting stuff? Given that it was stolen right off your property it was probably someone near you.

There are a lot of great suggestions on here for identifying lost gear, but the dirtbags doing this are undoubtedly watching. They'll learn what to mess with to sell them. I'd say it's about time to go high-tech and have rfid chips glued inside rods. They're cheap, easy to set up, and will provide clear evidence if it's ever recovered. Best of all they're the size of a grain of rice and can be hidden inside rods or even reels without damaging anything.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

Damn Lil Red Jeep, Sorry to Hear about your "loss"; GD thieves..
DO NOT throw in the Towel....
Maybe some good Folks here Will Help ya out on Equipment.... As they did Me a few years Back.. (Thanks Guys)..... When some crackhead Got My gear...
I know how this feels...
Look, I got a few Gotcha plugs, (used) that I'll send ya, some are well used, but I also have misc, "junk" that I'll send if it's any help...swivels etc,,,
AND a Open faced Rod/reel Combo thats heavy Action, I can send on Payday (Nov 3rd)....
Also a Penn GTI, 230 I think...
Your Welcome to it.... Just PM your address to Me If you like to have said Item(s)..... 
SandFlea, thats a dern good Idea....


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

sand flea said:


> I've been watching this thread since it started. Mike, I'm really sorry. That absolutely sucks. Are there any kids in the neighborhood that have been lifting stuff? Given that it was stolen right off your property it was probably someone near you.
> 
> There are a lot of great suggestions on here for identifying lost gear, but the dirtbags doing this are undoubtedly watching. They'll learn what to mess with to sell them. I'd say it's about time to go high-tech and have rfid chips glued inside rods. They're cheap, easy to set up, and will provide clear evidence if it's ever recovered. Best of all they're the size of a grain of rice and can be hidden inside rods or even reels without damaging anything.


Along with that... It should be MANDATORY for any pawn shops to scan for such chips upon receipt of merchandise. It goes without saying that the police would do an RFID inventory on all evidence recovered.

Down side - what happens when a private transfer or ownership takes place? How do you change the RFID tag, or transfer the info to the new owner's name? What happens if this isn't done properly? (does it cause a bigger messs?)

I think this is an especially great idea, since I own a large number of shares of a certain RFID manufacturer.


----------



## Bobmac (Oct 11, 2008)

That sucks big time! Find the sumbirtch and smash their hands so they can't do it again..


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks all for the support. Working a very dim lead on the stuff but staying hopeful. The local police have totally convinced me that they have no intention of solving this. I was asked by the investigating detective if I had my jeep processed for prints. I told him nobody said anything about it when I phoned in the offense. He asked me why not! WTF? I told him that i was the victim of the crime and whether or not my vehicle gets processed was their call. He needed to tell me why it wasn't processed. That got him pissed and from there he's been as uncooperative as can be.

As for pawn shops and such and how they cooperate with the police, I have learned from the shops that every item they take in in a day is listed and thoroughly described with i.d. numbers, serial #'s etc, and they fax that to the police every night when they close. What I don't know is if it shows up in a different city if the various police departments communicate with each other. From my experience with the Chesapeake police, i would doubt it. RFID chips are a cool idea. I have chips in my dogs and if I were to sell, or give one away, changing the info isn't hard at all so it could certainly be done.

I don't want to get my hopes up too high on getting the stuff back but the word I'm hearing is it wasn't a kid breaking in to my jeep.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

LEADDRAFT said:


> Damn Lil Red Jeep, Sorry to Hear about your "loss"; GD thieves..
> DO NOT throw in the Towel....
> Maybe some good Folks here Will Help ya out on Equipment.... As they did Me a few years Back.. (Thanks Guys)..... When some crackhead Got My gear...
> I know how this feels...
> ...


Thanks for the offer. It does suck getting stuff stolen. I want to thank you for a very generous offer, but I will politely decline. The ass who did this didn't get my best rods and reels, but he did get all of my terminal tackle. Little by little over time I will pick up stuff to replace what was lost, and again your offer is awesomely cool, but I will get through this. Next time you see a kid standing off to the side watching the seasoned fishermen catching and they aren't, help him out with a lure, or have little one reel in the fish because "you are tired and need a strong fishermans help!" i've probably had a hundred kids over the years reel in spot and croaker for me. They get hooked on fishing and hopefully they don't get hooked on some sort of substance that causes them to go out and steal others tackle!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

lil red jeep said:


> Thanks all for the support. Working a very dim lead on the stuff but staying hopeful. The local police have totally convinced me that they have no intention of solving this. I was asked by the investigating detective if I had my jeep processed for prints. I told him nobody said anything about it when I phoned in the offense. He asked me why not! WTF? I told him that i was the victim of the crime and whether or not my vehicle gets processed was their call. He needed to tell me why it wasn't processed. That got him pissed and from there he's been as uncooperative as can be.
> 
> As for pawn shops and such and how they cooperate with the police, I have learned from the shops that every item they take in in a day is listed and thoroughly described with i.d. numbers, serial #'s etc, and they fax that to the police every night when they close. What I don't know is if it shows up in a different city if the various police departments communicate with each other. From my experience with the Chesapeake police, i would doubt it. RFID chips are a cool idea. I have chips in my dogs and if I were to sell, or give one away, changing the info isn't hard at all so it could certainly be done.
> 
> I don't want to get my hopes up too high on getting the stuff back but the word I'm hearing is it wasn't a kid breaking in to my jeep.


Mike, back in 03 or 04, can't remember which I went fishing at Grandview and when I got back to my truck the truck cap was open, someone had jimmied it, gone was my trout rod and two tackle bags. Called the police to file a report and got pretty much the same response from the Hampton police, that I was wasting their time but they would "keep an eye out". Sucks! Hope you get your stuff back!


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

Thanks Clay


----------

